# Happy 3rd Birthday to the Zorro x Siren Litter!



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I can't beleive Earl is three years old today!!!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Aw happy birthday to him!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Awww happy birthday!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Happy bday. That yawning pics literally made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Spartacus my ASS!!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy birthday Earl!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> Happy birthday Earl!


Post up some photos of the Girls!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Elvisfink said:


> Post up some photos of the Girls!!!!


I am gonna go out and get some today.  I'll get them up and hopefully Lisa will get the boys in here 

Here's links to the last years B-Day threads for everyone 

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/35679-happy-1st-birthday-earl-barca-varro-crixus-xena.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/4...gr-ch-bibys-zorro-poe-crew-turns-2-today.html


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday!! Lookin good.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

That was a great litter and I am now proud to say that I have laid hands on all of the pups and Siren! Happy Birthday to them all!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hope they all got some yummy bones or steaks  happy bday to thm all! Beautiful dogs!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Happy Birthday beautiful boy! He *is* Spartacus. Yawning picture is the best one I have seen in a long time. A classic.

Joe


----------



## Zagari (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow! Wow! Wow! Happy birthday pups!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

here's the girls when i met them the first time... u can tell they are sisters... LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> here's the girls when i met them the first time... u can tell they are sisters... LOL


Yup them's show dawgs right theeere. LOL


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Happy birthday Earl!!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Omg Lauren :rofl: that pic is hilarious!!! Awww Happy belated birthday to all the pups, I mean dogs, gosh I can't believe there 3 already. I'm Jumna have to bring the girls something special when I come down


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Awe thanks Krystal. It must run in the family cuz Banshee did the sniff the camera thing too. Lol. Oh and last night she was on the couch with me chewin her nylabone and guess what?! She threw it off the couch so she could go get it just like the rest of her relatives! Too funny.

But yes Xena and Crixus will get yummy birthday yummies at our BBQ!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol that's too funny  I'm so glad everything is working out with her and Odin


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry for being late
Barca

















Varo Kung Fu Fighting in Vegas..... lol


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Earl! He's an awesome looking dog.


----------

